# Cosmos: A Spacetime Odyssey



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

This show, a follow-on to the original Carl Sagan Cosmos, premieres tomorrow (March 9) on about ten Fox channels. As I understand it, the second and future episodes will only be aired on the main Fox and NatGeo channels, with "extra content" on NatGeo.

I'm having trouble setting up a season pass because it doesn't offer NatGeo as an option, even though it does show up in the guide. I have a Roamio on FiOS.


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

I searched through tivo.com for 'cosmos', and it allowed me to set up a season pass on NatGeo.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

Try doing it through Find By Channel. I was able to set up the season pass on NGCHD through that method. And two episodes (3/09 and 3/17) did appear on the To Do list. Very oddly, when I opened one of those episodes and tried to view "Upcoming", it said "there are no upcoming episodes in the next 2 weeks". Huh??


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

I was able to set up a SP through my local FOX channel even though I don't have the Nat Geo channel.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

javabird said:


> I was able to set up a SP through my local FOX channel even though I don't have the Nat Geo channel.


??? Even though?? It is aired on FOX _as well as_ the other channel(s).


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

mattack said:


> ??? Even though?? It is aired on FOX _as well as_ the other channel(s).


Sorry, I misread the post. I thought the OP was looking for an alternate way to set up the SP.


----------



## Space (Jan 13, 2002)

What's strange about this show is that the Fox and NatGeo version are considered two different shows by TMS (with different TMSid). It was not this way when the premiere episodes were listed (they were all under the same EP01446110 ID). Not sure why this is or how it affects DVRs...

Fox: http://tvlistings.zap2it.com/tv/cosmos-a-spacetime-odyssey/upcoming-episodes/EP01446110
NatGeo: http://tvlistings.zap2it.com/tv/cosmos-a-spacetime-odyssey/upcoming-episodes/EP01889032


----------

